
Electronic voting machine taken over with new programming technique - Anon84
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/08/10/computer.scientists.take.over.electronic.voting.machine.with.new.programming.technique
======
onreact-com
Closed source voting machines will never be safe, in fact not even open source
ones would always be safe. Paper is the voter's friend.

~~~
BearOfNH
There was plenty of election fraud in the days of paper ballots, too.

I'm actually a fan of purple dye. It seems effective at stopping one form of
election fraud. Preferably accompanied by a bank of cameras to show every
ballot went into the box (and no others).

